# Looking for pics of your canister filter plumbing



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I'll get you some tomorrow when I clean my can. Mine is almost all custom PVC with an inline heater and a bypass. I tossed those hoses after like a week, lol.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I had a close loop set up with a reactor,uv, and heater with a mag 5 an ran a 
eheim 2080 pro 2 on the other end of the tank, so you get extra flow with out over loading your filter.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Inline heater.
















Need to trim the output and the cords are messier than normal....


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Daximus said:


> I'll get you some tomorrow when I clean my can. Mine is almost all custom PVC with an inline heater and a bypass. I tossed those hoses after like a week, lol.


It's greatly appreciated! I put a light in my stand last night and when I turned it on, one of my siamese algae eaters was in there. I honestly have no idea how he got in there but caused me to clean mine. haha



inkslinger said:


> I had a close loop set up with a reactor,uv, and heater with a mag 5 an ran a
> eheim 2080 pro 2 on the other end of the tank, so you get extra flow with out over loading your filter.


Do you have any pics of the setup?



OverStocked said:


> Inline heater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean. Ever have any problems with leaking? I know everything is different but I'm worried to put my uv sterilizer sideways in case it starts to leak ever.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

heres mine...not really much, just goes striaght into the water...my heater is beside my intank and i have a powerhead as my co2 diffusion...


----------



## iThinman (Nov 20, 2011)

Eeeek, nonelevated power


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

??? Whats that suppose to mean haha?


----------



## iThinman (Nov 20, 2011)

Should really elevate your power plugs. Otherwise, each power cord is a drip path straight to 110v


----------



## Green Thumb Aquatics (Jan 1, 2012)

theres a nice one of my setup










it was run like this for months after hooking up a heater and not trimming the hoses with no problems...

here is another temporary setup that was run for over a month with no problem..


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

ya i know...but the only plugs that could drip all have a drip loop in them to prevent that...already had one electral fire with a fish tank...dont need another! Haha...but thnx for the suggestion..all my cords are just tangled but safeish..just need a deticated power supply..


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Green Thumb Aquatics said:


>


I like the pre filter, I was thinking of doing something similar but with filter floss instead of sponge filters.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

There is a reason you had an electrical fire, i see another one happening in the near future
within the photo you posted above.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

ridewake210 said:


> There is a reason you had an electrical fire, i see another one happening in the near future
> within the photo you posted above.


Thanks a lot...but no thats not the reason at all that i had an electral fire..i had a short or something in my marineland filter and the filter itself caught on fire and cracked my tank..id link you to the thread but moderator closed it for me saying one thing about the company, which wasnt really bad at all, oh well...so ya not my fault, thank you very much! Haha..but nah my stuff is good, just tangled cords..i untangle them every once and a while..


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

D3monic said:


> I like the pre filter, I was thinking of doing something similar but with filter floss instead of sponge filters.


that is not a prefilter. that is a c02 reactor


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

JEden8 said:


> It's greatly appreciated! I put a light in my stand last night and when I turned it on, one of my siamese algae eaters was in there. I honestly have no idea how he got in there but caused me to clean mine. haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about sideways makes you suspect it would have any more problems with leaking than any other direction? 

The "danger" is that air could collect in the chamber and cause the heater to burn up or the light to burn up. but I'm not worried about that. If it happens other catastrophic events have happened that make it null.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

sketch804 said:


> ya i know...but the only plugs that could drip all have a drip loop in them to prevent that...already had one electral fire with a fish tank...dont need another! Haha...but thnx for the suggestion..all my cords are just tangled but safeish..just need a deticated power supply..


Sorry, but if you have a leak in that canister at any point your powerstrip is going to get soaked. The way you are setup now is not "safeish." It is dangerous and lazy.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

TexasCichlid said:


> Sorry, but if you have a leak in that canister at any point your powerstrip is going to get soaked. The way you are setup now is not "safeish." It is dangerous and lazy.


_Lazy_, no, you really have no clue about me, so its all good..but really plz cry me a river :icon_cry:...my power strip's are not just on the floor they are propped up with something underneath them so in case my floor floods then I should be good(fire is not my friend), might want to move my canister on the other side though, didn't think about all that as I just got one..but I do appreciate all the concern, I am sorry I ever posted that pic in the first place..I don't want/need any drama and what have you..the simple fact of the matter is I have been keeping fish for nearly a decade now with little to no issues..I have seen far worse than I do, no doubt. just think "Christmas Story" hehe..but thats not me. 

But Sorry dude to keep posting on your thread, not my intentions..


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

All it would take is one of those hoses to start leaking where they attach to the canister. Your strip is well within spray distance. Your house fire, not mine. Good luck.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 19, 2012)

sketch804 said:


>





sketch804 said:


> Haha..but nah my stuff is good, just tangled cords..i untangle them every once and a while..


I can't see with certainty from the photos, but it looks like there are multiple non-waterproof power strips that are facing upwards under that tank. Water can get in those several different ways from multiple sources, even with nothing plugged into them.

Edit: Just saw the newer posts that were posted while I was writing this one. I don't mean to beat a dead horse or preach. Just trying to be helpful, as the others probably are also.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> that is not a prefilter. that is a c02 reactor


Oh yea duh! :icon_redf i didn't even notice the airline going in.... Ok well I could still do what I planed but also run the Co2 into there


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Lots of very messy tubing going on here!
Makes me sweat!
I haven't got anything hooked up right now to show, but I will post up in a month when I flood!


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

iThinman said:


> Eeeek, nonelevated power



Hehehehe.....hey, I saw a router in there too.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

right okay...i get it, deal with it, I am not you....so no comment anymore..


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Pump
Mechanical filter
Chemical filter
CO2 Reactor
Heater module
UV Module
C02 tank and ph control in middle

All easy to service in a nice roll out drawer.









mD


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the photos! Definitely has my mind going. Thinking about mounting it sideways after my initial worry of leakage as no matter what, if it's gonna leak, it's gonna leak.

I'm not seeing any pvc plumbing. Any reasoning for that?


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW MountainDew thats a beautiful and clean setup you got there!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for all of the pics! I got my plumbing done. I will get some pics posted tomorrow. I still have to mount my power strips so I have them temporarily inside of a bucket to help as much as possible in case of a leak. Don't want anything else to spark up lol.


----------



## cfi on the fly (Jan 28, 2009)

Green Thumb Aquatics said:


> theres a nice one of my setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a commercially available co2 reactor? I've got the home made PVC , but always wanted one where I could see what's going on in there and clean if necessary. Does it attach easily from the rest of the system with those shut off valves?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

before the reactor and now with sump


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

sketch804 said:


> ya i know...but the only plugs that could drip all have a drip loop in them to prevent that...already had one electral fire with a fish tank...dont need another! Haha...but thnx for the suggestion..all my cords are just tangled but safeish..just need a deticated power supply..





sketch804 said:


> Thanks a lot...but no thats not the reason at all that i had an electral fire..i had a short or something in my marineland filter and the filter itself caught on fire and cracked my tank..id link you to the thread but moderator closed it for me saying one thing about the company, which wasnt really bad at all, oh well...so ya not my fault, thank you very much! Haha..but nah my stuff is good, just tangled cords..i untangle them every once and a while..





sketch804 said:


> _Lazy_, no, you really have no clue about me, so its all good..but really plz cry me a river :icon_cry:...my power strip's are not just on the floor they are propped up with something underneath them so in case my floor floods then I should be good(fire is not my friend), might want to move my canister on the other side though, didn't think about all that as I just got one..but I do appreciate all the concern, I am sorry I ever posted that pic in the first place..I don't want/need any drama and what have you..the simple fact of the matter is I have been keeping fish for nearly a decade now with little to no issues..I have seen far worse than I do, no doubt. just think "Christmas Story" hehe..but thats not me.
> 
> But Sorry dude to keep posting on your thread, not my intentions..




Let his house burn down, the kid or person or whoever just simply does not get it. 
We are trying ot help him out and some how we are all wrong. 

So let his or hers house burn down, maybe he/she will lose a few pets and then possibly realize he should have maybe taken some simple advice rather then arguing over what they think is right and is fine.

Post up some pics of the crispy wires and fried fishies once it all happends please and thank you.


----------



## Schneeball (Dec 28, 2011)

ridewake210 said:


> Let his house burn down, the kid or person or whoever just simply does not get it.
> We are trying ot help him out and some how we are all wrong.
> 
> So let his or hers house burn down, maybe he/she will lose a few pets and then possibly realize he should have maybe taken some simple advice rather then arguing over what they think is right and is fine.
> ...


If he is running on a GFCI as everyone should, he is good besides maybe tripping that circuit.


----------



## afuzzy420 (Jul 11, 2010)

My plumbing.


----------



## endgin28 (Feb 9, 2010)

For what its worth.










A few notes- first, I have a gcfi in the back. Also, I will be adding a support to the tubing leaving the filter into the hydor. Its little too wishy-washy for me, leaning up on the CO2 bottle like that. Adding a second strip to the system, soon as I am a timer freak, and they eat up too much space for one PS. Don't like the filter being as close to the main power supply as it is, but I recognize the issue and address it when messing around. Unfortunately, the cable for my lights is a little short and that where it had to go. The only permament attachment will be the hose support, I like to being able to pull everything if required. In the future I will be studying up on hard plumbing, I think it has some superior safety attributes.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

ridewake210 said:


> Let his house burn down, the kid or person or whoever just simply does not get it.
> We are trying ot help him out and some how we are all wrong.
> 
> So let his or hers house burn down, maybe he/she will lose a few pets and then possibly realize he should have maybe taken some simple advice rather then arguing over what they think is right and is fine.
> ...


Get down off your soap box. I cant believe you want his house to burn down just to prove your point.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

GDP said:


> Get down off your soap box. I cant believe you want his house to burn down just to prove your point.


He doesn't. He's trying to make a point to someone who is too stubborn to acknowledge a glaring fire hazard. Hopefully Sean's response was harsh enough to get the kid to correct the problem BEFORE a fire.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

ridewake210 said:


> Let his house burn down, the kid or person or whoever just simply does not get it.
> We are trying ot help him out and some how we are all wrong.
> 
> So let his or hers house burn down, maybe he/she will lose a few pets and then possibly realize he should have maybe taken some simple advice rather then arguing over what they think is right and is fine.
> ...





sick lid said:


> He doesn't. He's trying to make a point to someone who is too stubborn to acknowledge a glaring fire hazard. Hopefully Sean's response was harsh enough to get the kid to correct the problem BEFORE a fire.


MY goodness, give it up, and I assure you I am not a kid by any means. Look, as I said before I appreciate the help and some stuff has changed. It was an old pic also..Just deal with that not everyone is going to set things up like you want it to be. AND ridewake210 you my friend are a horrible person to say the least..I hope something happens to you so we can all NOT feel bad, I mean this is just ridiculous..And also, I never said anything anyone was saying was wrong, you need to read again before you jump on people. Regardless of what you think, I am safe and I have learned from past mistakes with fish and other things. But common, how many other pix of peoples set ups do i see with the power strip right next to a canister filter like uh the last pic..So AS I SAID BEFORE I appreciate the comments towards my set up and I was never telling anyone they were wrong or I don't want their advice, so thank you very much for once again telling me things that I know. :icon_mrgr



Schneeball said:


> If he is running on a GFCI as everyone should, he is good besides maybe tripping that circuit.


Yes my 2 power strips are on GFCI's...I appreciate it! Plus my powerbox is on a very low setting for the circuit breakers so if my tank does pull a lot of power it will trip this circuit also.



GDP said:


> Get down off your soap box. I cant believe you want his house to burn down just to prove your point.


My feeling exactly..:icon_bigg Thanx!


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

It's a little dated, but it's the most recent picture of my setup. I added another valve on the U/V sterilizer outlet to allow isolation of the unit for service.










Tommy


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

sick lid said:


> he doesn't. He's trying to make a point to someone who is too stubborn to acknowledge a glaring fire hazard. Hopefully sean's response was harsh enough to get the kid to correct the problem before a fire.


thank you!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

LS6 Tommy said:


> It's a little dated, but it's the most recent picture of my setup. I added another valve on the U/V sterilizer outlet to allow isolation of the unit for service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh ... my ... god. Its like fish equipment porn! lol. Seriously man thats freaking awsome. Its so neat and tidy.


----------



## airbagged (Jun 8, 2012)

*Filter pics*

Check out my profile under Airbagged soupy can see my routing, I covered everything you are looking to do or email me at [email protected] and I'll email them to you

Best wishes,
Daniel


----------



## airbagged (Jun 8, 2012)

*Filter pics*

Check out my profile under Airbagged so you can see my routing, I covered everything you are looking to do or email me at [email protected] and I'll email them to you

Best wishes,
Daniel


----------



## jlennon (Oct 10, 2011)

GDP said:


> Oh ... my ... god. Its like fish equipment porn! lol. Seriously man thats freaking awsome. Its so neat and tidy.


I drooled over as well...:bounce:


----------



## hoover86 (Jul 23, 2014)

Green Thumb Aquatics said:


> theres a nice one of my setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry to dig up an old thread but where did you get the hosing in the bottom 2 pictures? The stuff I find at hardware stores is very stiff and not easy to work with. That looks much nicer...


----------



## mark546 (Sep 12, 2013)

^ Thats factory rena filstar tubing. It can be had for $30 bucks for a replacement set. Kinda pricey.


----------

